# Little snails



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey guys, lately i've been noticing little snails crawling around my tank and they're multiplying fast. Are these snails gonna cause any harm to my piranha and what would be a good method to get rid of them.Thanks


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

No, they wont bother them, to my knowledge. Some types of snails with harm plants, but I dont know if thats an issue for you.

Fish from the botia genus will do a good job of cleaning them up if your piranhas will let them live. So will most in the puffer family, but the puffers might get a bit ugly with the piranha or the other way around. Other than that all I can think of is the cucumber method and manually removing them other ways.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

hopefully it works out for you! GL


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

i had a snail problem once and just daily started removing them and in about a month.5 i had none, well not none, i still find them from time to time.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been doing that 2 but they just multiply like crazy


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Ive tryed every way ive heard of to get rid of them and cant get rid of them all. Im to the point im going to completely break down my tank and start over with it!!! Even if you get all the live snails out there are still the eggs everywhere that will hatch into new snails!!!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I learned to live with them. They're nasty little guys and I've tried every method and they always keep coming back. I just do a daily inspection and remove them one by one. All my tanks are infested with snails now, and they're not that bad, just not that pretty to look at.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

you probably got them from the plants I gave you(forgot to mention that lol). I never minded them, they don't harm anything. They do clean your tank though...


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

You will never remove all the snails short of a tank breakdown. There are snail eggs everywhere in your tank,filter,plants, substrate. Just cut down on feeding and they will slim out.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

after reading this i went to check out my tank and i have 5 of them on my glass. i knew i should of rinsed off all my plants really good before i put them in.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

so where are you at? do you still have a bunch of snails?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

sandman503 said:


> so where are you at? do you still have a bunch of snails?


I did the cucumber method and it worked good 4 me so far. I saw like two snails after and i'm happy with the results.


----------

